# Canon T50



## Nitza (Jul 14, 2016)

I found this camera at a Thrift shop. It was only about $6.  I figured it was because it was a film camera. I took it home and I was expecting something to be wrong, but no. I am not into film. I do love cameras for my personal use. I am just wondering if people are still interested in this type of cameras. I have no idea of the value of this one in particular.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jul 14, 2016)

They made several tons of them I imagine.  Load it up and run a couple rolls through it.  Only then will you know it's condition.  Probably a good buy at 6 bucks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2016)

I have a T70 which is a little newer and like it. They are not worth much, many available. Take some pics with it.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have AE-1 and EOS650. I was blown away by the EOS650 when I started using it!
But my AE-1 took a LOT of pictures!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 7, 2017)

The Canon T50 was built as a point-n-shoot SLR ... made to be as fully automatic as possible (at the time).
I don't think many people would be interested in an older film camera that does not have manual exposure ... since that is what (I think) many people think is what a vintage camera does. My guess, if anyone buys this camera it is because of the lens that is attached to it.


----------

